

Buzz Settings Page Goes Live in Gmail, Allows Total Disabling - elblanco
http://lifehacker.com/5474654/

======
jsz0
Apparently disabling Buzz does not actually delete your suggested/previous
followers which, for those of us hit with the opt-in diaster, is clearly the
biggest privacy concern. If you go to re-enable Buzz suddenly all that
information is restored. So moral of the story seems to be un-follow before
you un-Buzz for now. This has been a complete diaster for Google if not for
the simple reason it has shown people new ways in which their privacy can be
violated by people who almost certainly did not intend any harm. I think it's
making a lot of people reconsider how much data they should be giving any one
company. I was previously using GMail for both personal and work stuff and I'm
seriously reconsidering it. I'll probably move one of them over to another
mail provider just to be safe.

